# 2020 Redemption Cab



## Runruh130 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi WMT,

In an effort to make better wine this year(and not repeat mistakes from 2019), I am looking for some advice. I have two frozen pails of 2019 Cabernet Sauvignon I am thawing out in my basement from Wine Grapes Direct. The must temps are currently 50-52F and I decided to measure Brix, pH and TA. I put some must into a wine glass, let the temperature raise to 62F, and got these measurements:

Pail #1- 22brix, 4.08pH, 7.2TA
Pail #2- 23brix, 4.06pH, 6.5TA

I was hoping for the pH to be a bit closer to the 3.7pH range as stated on their website and adjusting down to the 3.4pH range. Should I add tartaric acid now with the temperature being in the low 50s and retest in the morning? Or wait until the must is closer to 65F to make adjustments? I think I read frozen must can be difficult to get accurate measurement.

And a quick second question: Will a 15gal Stainless kettle have enough space for the cap if I combined the two 5gal must pails?


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 27, 2020)

Is there some reason you don't believe the numbers that WineGrapesDirect provides for the Brix, ph, and TA. You don't say where the grapes came from, but I see three choices for 2019 Cabernet Sauvignon from WGD, 

2019 Sonoma - Brix: 29.1, pH: 3.93, TA: .52
2019 Rattlesnake Hills - Brix: 24.25, pH: 3.51, TA: .7 
2019 Livermore - Brix 25.7, pH 3.7, TA .59 
Or is it something else?? No matter what, I would let it warm up to closer to 68F and retest.
For all three of these, I would add some acidilated water to bring the starting brix down to maybe 24 or so. 2 and 3 I'd probably leave the PH alone, 1 I would try to lower closer to 3.6.


----------



## Runruh130 (Oct 27, 2020)

Sorry, the grapes are from Oak Knoll, Napa. I have no reason to question their measurements. I am questioning mine lol! I believe the measurements on WGD’s page was 22-26brix, 3.7pH and .7 TA. I will try and recalibrate my pH meter while the must gets closer to 68F.









2019 Cabernet Sauvignon Napa Frozen Grape Must — Wine Grapes Direct


Each pail includes five gallons of grape must. Product will arrive partially frozen. The Oak Knoll District of Napa Valley, California Brix: 22-26, pH: 3.70, TA: .7 Harvested October 27th, 2019 “The District lies at the southern end of the renowned Napa Valley where the growing sea




winegrapesdirect.com


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 27, 2020)

I must have missed that one in my scan for cabs. I certainly would leave that ph alone. Might water back some depending on what you get for a reading of starting brix, but even 26 can make a good powerful full bodied wine. 

Oh and yes, a 15 gallon fermenter should do you just fine.


----------



## Runruh130 (Oct 27, 2020)

Great. Thank you for the input. I will let the must warm up a bit more and retest. I will may adjust the musts separately before combining them in my SS kettle.

I will try and keep this updated as I progress!


----------



## NoQuarter (Oct 27, 2020)

Maybe juice has settled out from the storage and freezing. Each bucket needs to be thawed, temperature raised, then stirred to mix it all back up. 
Then run your tests again.


----------



## Runruh130 (Oct 27, 2020)

I think that could be the case as well. I tried to stir the must as best as I could. I’ll bump the temps up, retest and report back.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 28, 2020)

NoQuarter said:


> Maybe juice has settled out from the storage and freezing. Each bucket needs to be thawed, temperature raised, then stirred to mix it all back up.
> Then run your tests again.



Agreed. It sounds like you’re testing each bucket of the same must. If you’re going to be fermenting these buckets together, you might consider pouring them into the same fermenter and doing a single, blended pH.


----------



## Runruh130 (Nov 4, 2020)

it’s about time for an update:

I kept my two 5 gal pails of frozen must separate through most of fermentation. One was fermented in an 8gal stainless steel kettle and another in a 7.9gal bucket. The must in the kettle completed fermentation before the bucket did but I went ahead and pressed them both last night. The SS kettle ran a few degrees warmer than the bucket, as expected. I ramped up the cap temperature to 86F for a couple days and then cooled the must down to the 72-75F range for the remainder of fermentation. The SS kettle was at .995 and the bucket was at 1.002. I combined the two and netted 7 gallons that is currently settling out the gross lees. I added VP41 at the tail end of fermentation. Ph is currently at 3.56 before MLB.

My plan moving forward is to rack off the gross lees tomorrow, add the French oak cubes that came with the must and wait for MLF to finish.

Hopefully I am on a better track than last year!


----------



## Runruh130 (Nov 5, 2020)

Racked off the gross lees tonight. Added the French oak cubes. Ph is still in the 3.55-3.56 range. I believe that should be a good place to be for entering MLF.


----------



## Runruh130 (Nov 8, 2020)

I believe I have an active MLF.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 8, 2020)

Runruh130 said:


> I believe I have an active MLF.


----------



## chitownwine (Feb 2, 2022)

How did the 2019 cab turn out? They still have pails available and considering making some. Thanks


----------



## She’sgonnakillme (Feb 2, 2022)

Go with their 2020 Walla Walla Cab imo, 2020 was an epic year for Walla Walla valley quality…

edit: 2021 was an epic year


----------



## chitownwine (Feb 2, 2022)

Thanks for the suggestion. Looks like they only have the 2021 in stock. Thoughts? did you make the 2020?


----------



## She’sgonnakillme (Feb 2, 2022)

So sorry, I meant the 2021 Cab…still getting used to it being 2022 lol

one of the owners sent me this note on that 2021 Cab…


The yields will be lower, but the flavor should blow you away. If you go with that one, you'll need to add acidulated water (We can advise how much if you tell us the brix you measure with a hydrometer.)

Our lab measured 28.1 brix, which would mean you should add water and tartaric acid to get to at least 25 brix (top alcohol threshold for most yeast) . I have put a link to a calculator we are developing to help our customers with this. Use .7 for your "Fraction of Volume that is Juice". Let me know if you have any questions!
WATER ADDITION CALCULATOR


----------



## She’sgonnakillme (Feb 2, 2022)

I’ve also heard some positive reviews of this one too…it’s a significantly lower price point, probably not quite as premium also.









2021 Cabernet Sauvignon Frozen Wine Must Bucket 6 Gallon Pail – Livermore Valley California - Grape Must


2021 Cabernet Sauvignon Frozen Must Bucket 6 Gallon Pail – Livermore Valley California This vineyard has produced gold medals and best-in-state award-winning wines. ~pH: < 3.56 ~Brix: 24 Pail Container Size: 6 Gallons Amount of Juice: ~5.25 Gallons Juice Weight: 50 pounds Each bucket will yield...




www.grapemust.com


----------

